# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Inoculations give endangered California frog a shot at life

## Frog News

*Yahoo News (USA) August 30th, 2017 06:09 PM: Inoculations give endangered California frog a shot at life*


FRESNO, Calif. (AP)  Endangered California frogs are getting an immunity boost from scientists who are scooping them up from remote Sierra Nevada ponds and sending them to big city zoos for inoculation, giving them a fighting chance to beat extinction, officials said Wednesday.


*Full Article*

----------


## Bryce

Awesome! I assumed this would be about the California Red Legged Frog, but this is just as good, and perhaps a similar program could be started for them in the future, if there isn't already. Very cool to find out the Oakland Zoo is involved, it's right near me. Maybe I should swing by and ask how it's going  :Wink:

----------

